
Microsoft To-Do for Android and iOS Updated with New Features - 0xbxd
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/microsoft-to-do-for-android-and-ios-updated-with-new-features/
======
DiJu519
I was a fan of Wunderlist until MS scooped them up and churned out To-do.

I ended up moving to Google Notes. I mainly use the widget as a way to keep
myself reminded of things I want to do (with no deadline). My GF and I share a
note for Groceries which works well.

Too little to late 4 me sry MS. Lack of alphabetically sorting my list was
enough for me to switch.

~~~
mey
Do you mean Keep?

------
siproprio
I remember trying to use it a few months ago and it had trouble syncing todos.

Data was lost due to this.

Contacted support,and they did not care.

I definitely do not recommend using Microsoft To-Do.

------
marticode
I'm always amazed that so very few todo apps support recurring task _after_
completion (ie "repeat 7 days after last completion" rather than "repeat every
Monday"). Almost all my repeated tasks fall into this category and I'm amazed
other people can be productive without it.

~~~
timlin
On Android, aCal+ Tasks supports this. It uses google's todo as a storage
backend so you can do some editing there.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.withouthat...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.withouthat.acalendarplus&hl=en_US)

------
tga
This is a pretty basic to do app that can't even measure up to Wunderlist,
that they bought and sidelined ages ago (e.g. last I tried it, it had no
comments to allow collaboration on tasks), let alone add anything interesting.

------
yarrel
What is interesting about this Meetoosoft advert?

